# Etalon   1" mic



## Downwindtracker2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Not always do I get to gleefully talk about my fleamarket  finds, this was a big whoops. A waste of money.  The mic didn't have a lock and the ratchet knob merely unscrewed. I did get the plastic case  the wrench and a cert. The mic was only a .001 .  I paid $20 for it and a good Super-Ego 12" strap wrench. If I figure the strap wrench is worth $10, I only wasted $10. I've found Super-Ego to be the equal of Ridgid , BTW.

I try to be very casual about the looking, too close and the price goes up.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 27, 2019)

I remember seeing adverts for the Etalon micrometer, it looked big and bulky to the point of being clumsy looking.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 27, 2019)

I don't own any but Etalon Swiss made mics are known to be of very high quality. Their mics with special features are bulky & unattractive (IMO) but they do make mics that are "normal" in size.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, my point exactly!


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Mar 27, 2019)

While not skinny like an old Starrett, was more the size of a Mit.  I guess Etalon made very simple as well.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 29, 2019)

I have one of the old simple Etalons, I like it.
It's better than me.


Left: Etalon ---                                                             Right: Lufkin


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Those are nice mics, my Etalon find is going to be used on rough, if I use it at all..


----------



## Cooter Brown (Mar 29, 2019)

I love my Etalon Mics


----------

